# tooth paste substitutes?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

One night as i was preparing to brush my teeth i found my tooth paste was very low and had to squeeze the very last bit out, which brings up the question what are good substitutes for toothpaste? Can you make it? Can you use things found in nature?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I brush without anything but the brush when I'm out. It's a soft brush. 
My sister doesn't buy toothpaste at all, she just uses baking soda.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Tooth paste from what I've read may make your breath smell good, the brush does all the work.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah baking soda is the way to go. As for nature, I know there are certain leaves you can brush with. Not sure which, Google it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Salt and baking soda can be subsitutes. The brush by itself works but may require extra time. Regular tooth paste is mostly water.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another vote for baking soda. Might add a little peroxide.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Been reading up on this as well, not so much for prepping, just to avoid all the chemicals they put into toothpaste.

It seems like plain old salt is popular. Doesn't get easier than that. Try to avoid fluoride, pretty scary stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As others have said you can use salt/baking soda/peroxide mixture and then chew on some mint leaves for freshness. 

We have a couple of 5 gallon buckets filled with inexpensive hygiene items like toothbrushes, dental floss and toothpaste etc from the dollar store.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Be using baking soda now for peters sake the fluoride in regular toothpaste is not good for you!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The fluoride is in too small amount to be an issue unless you are eating it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A little fluoride is ok. I've never used salt, but I have used baking soda when the toothpaste ran out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> As others have said you can use salt/baking soda/peroxide mixture and then chew on some mint leaves for freshness.
> 
> We have a couple of 5 gallon buckets filled with inexpensive hygiene items like toothbrushes, dental floss and toothpaste etc from the dollar store.


Great prep strategy....also could be used as barter. I have a few extras, but am going to adopt your 5 gallon bucket strategy.

Question though.... if one runs short of mint leaves, could he use wintergreen SKOAL for fresh breath?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right. Use listerine. Thats how truck drivers do it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ...could he use wintergreen SKOAL for fresh breath?


From 1979-1995 Skoal was my preferred breath freshener.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

We use Dr. Bronners Organic Peppermint Liquid Soap.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Great prep strategy....also could be used as barter. I have a few extras, but am going to adopt your 5 gallon bucket strategy.
> 
> Question though.... if one runs short of mint leaves, could he use wintergreen SKOAL for fresh breath?


Ask your dental hygienist for tooth paste and toothbrushes. Mine loads me down with floss,brushes,picks,paste.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ash is also used just saying


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Ask your dental hygienist for tooth paste and toothbrushes. Mine loads me down with floss,brushes,picks,paste.


that's a no chit mine does the same and I don't even have to ask.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

After the apocalypse I was planning on using human blood to brush my teeth. As the regional dictator I'll be entitled to a few eccentricities.

No seriously, I imagine I'd just brush with a toothbrush. That's the important part. Sure, the paste is nice and minty, and fluoride is fine (unless you're a crazy conspiracy theorist that hangs out on prepper sites...) but not necessary for every brushing. Often I do not use paste before I go to bed because it gives me dry-mouth at night. 

Dunno about ash...that stuff tastes like crap.
Baking soda is okay, but it'll prolly run out faster than toothpaste.


So after the first year you'll run outta TP & toothpaste, which means you'll stink at both ends.


----------

